# A Archer helping Archers(Free bow tuning and setup)



## Bell_Man (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a home archery shop.  I want do my part in making sure bowhunters go out this season with the proper set up and well tuned bows.  I do not make a profit just do it for hobby.

If you buy the supplies I'll set you up simple as that.

I can get all supplies at discount prices let me know what you need.

String and Cables  any color
Arrows
Fletchings
D-loops
Peep sights
Cat Whiskers   colored matched to strings
Tunes

Adam 404-285-8922

Tired of Waiting on a not so pro shop?  Call me

I am not a business I have a fulltime job.  This is Just a Bowhunter helping Bowhunters.

Im in Jackson GA.  Near Jackson Lake


----------



## Bell_Man (Jul 28, 2010)

Some of my work


----------



## Bell_Man (Jul 28, 2010)

*this is my bow*

I have 5 bows Im doing  this week.  I will get pics of before and after.  Its a cell phone picture


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

hey man i have a 2008 redhead toxik thats actually made by bowtech/diamond. i will be needing a new string before long and was wondering how much you could get it and put it on for. thinking maybe i would like red/black. thank you


----------



## Bell_Man (Jul 30, 2010)

slghtr2000 said:


> hey man i have a 2008 redhead toxik thats actually made by bowtech/diamond. i will be needing a new string before long and was wondering how much you could get it and put it on for. thinking maybe i would like red/black. thank you



PM sent


----------



## mattech (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys, I just got home from Adam's house, and let me tell ya' this guy knows what he is doing. After talking on the phone with him yesterday I decided to make my way over there today, First off when I got there he had a spec sheet printed off for my bow, I have never seen anyone do that, second he does'nt just play with it for a bit and give it back, I was there for almost three hours, I learned alot, and got my bow shooting good. If anyone needs some work done I highly recomend giving Adam a shout.

Adam it was great to meet you and thanks again.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 1, 2010)

mattech said:


> Guys, I just got home from Adam's house, and let me tell ya' this guy knows what he is doing. After talking on the phone with him yesterday I decided to make my way over there today, First off when I got there he had a spec sheet printed off for my bow, I have never seen anyone do that, second he does'nt just play with it for a bit and give it back, I was there for almost three hours, I learned alot, and got my bow shooting good. If anyone needs some work done I highly recomend giving Adam a shout.
> 
> Adam it was great to meet you and thanks again.



Thanks.  It was my pleasure.  Good luck this year.  If you need anything else give me a shout.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to thank Adam for the help he gave me this afternoon.  

I went over to see if Adam could help me out with the tuning of my bow.  After less than an hour I think I walked away with a different bow.  I am real impressed with my grouping now.  My 30 and 40 yard shots are tighter than I have ever seen.  I didn't know I could shot that good.  All this time it was my bow that was causing me to think older age was causing my wider groupings.

At first I was hesitant when I first read Adam's post on tuning bows to help out others.  After today I know it is true.  He is just trying to help others out. I would encourage others to give him a pm if you need help.

Thanks again Adam.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I want to thank Adam for the help he gave me this afternoon.
> 
> I went over to see if Adam could help me out with the tuning of my bow.  After less than an hour I think I walked away with a different bow.  I am real impressed with my grouping now.  My 30 and 40 yard shots are tighter than I have ever seen.  I didn't know I could shot that good.  All this time it was my bow that was causing me to think older age was causing my wider groupings.
> 
> ...



Did he make you shoot between his vehicles. lol I got a little nervous doing that.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 2, 2010)

No, I don't think he wife was there, so I was just shooting beside one vehicle.

But what did impress me was the statement made by his young son.  When I got there he was shooting a bb pistol with his children.  I made the comment that they were playing with a new toy.  His son politely told me it was not a toy.  He was right and I was wrong and had to correct myself.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 3, 2010)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I want to thank Adam for the help he gave me this afternoon.
> 
> I went over to see if Adam could help me out with the tuning of my bow.  After less than an hour I think I walked away with a different bow.  I am real impressed with my grouping now.  My 30 and 40 yard shots are tighter than I have ever seen.  I didn't know I could shot that good.  All this time it was my bow that was causing me to think older age was causing my wider groupings.
> 
> ...



Your Welcome,

If you need anything else swing by or call.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 4, 2010)

Going to see him this afternoon to see if we cant do a lil magic on my hoyt.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 5, 2010)

Adam is ligit guys. I went over there last night (after ive took my bow to 2 out of the 3 well known shops around my house) and what i had been pulling my hair out about , he had shooting bulletholes and good groups in a couple of hours. My only complaint is I could not spend more time over there. (it got late on us) He is a very knowledgeable bowtech willing to spend time on each bow. Its nice to actually go to have someone who knows what he is doing  be able work on YOUR bow and not have 1 bowtech working on 12 bows at one time!!!!!!! I am VERY picky on who i let touch my bow because thats how i put meat in the freezer, but he is as picky about the set up as i am. Ive just found my new bowtech and I highly recomend yall give him a shot.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks,

I have had fun helping out.

Guys String and cable are 4-5days right now.  Don't wait until last minute.


----------



## s mealer28 (Aug 5, 2010)

Man I wish there one of you around my neck of the woods! Your a pretty good feller!!! Good Luck this year!


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a guy come from S.C. last Saturday.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been getting alot of PM's.  I you guys have questions it's better to call me.  Adam  404-285-8922.  I don't mind PM's It's just I might not get to it for a day or so.


----------



## JNDEER (Aug 8, 2010)

Bell_Man said:


> I have been getting alot of PM's.  I you guys have questions it's better to call me.  Adam  404-285-8922.  I don't mind PM's It's just I might not get to it for a day or so.



Wish I was in the same state. 

Maybe if you find some spare time between helping others you could put together a "how to" from start to finish what you do with the bows to get them tunned right than maybe the MODS can't make it a sticky??   Just a thought for those who cannot bring a bow to you or for those that are out of state.


----------



## jason bales (Aug 8, 2010)

Adam I want to thank you for taking the time "3 hours" to go over my girfriends bow and get it tuned and shooting right, and then checking and fixing anything on my bow. This guy will not rush he takes his time and does it right I learned alot being there and listening. If there is ever anything I can do for you Adam please dont hesitate to let me know. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 8, 2010)

Jason, It was nice to meet you and your girlfriend.  Thanks for the lighters.  

Thanks Illinoisbound


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 14, 2010)

Time is running out.  I did not expect the turn out that I got but I'm happy I got it.  If anyone needs bow work call me to set a appointment.  I am more accessible in the evenings after 5pm and on weekends.  
Adam 404-285-8922


----------



## trentb (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Adam, you tha man.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 17, 2010)

trentb said:


> Thanks Adam, you tha man.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 20, 2010)

This Saturday,Sunday after 5pm,and Weekdays after 7 next week is all the openings I have left until the Sept 13th. After that it will be hit or miss.


----------



## swamp (Aug 20, 2010)

I appreciate the work you did on my bow!  Fellas he is a cool dude!


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Swamp


----------



## KROGERS (Aug 22, 2010)

One thing's for sure, Adam's attention to detail is unlike anything I have seen in any of the bow shops I have been to around my house.  He took the time to make sure all issues were resolved before I left his house.  My only problem is now I can't blame my poor shooting on my bow.  Thanks again Adam.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you KROGERS.  Good luck to you this season.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be offering my service by appointment only now. I have weedays after 7pm and weekends are by ear.

Adam 404-285-8922


----------



## Bell_Man (Feb 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, great great great thread............people helping people - who'd of thunk.


----------



## Bell_Man (Mar 18, 2011)

offering a free colored matched wrist sling with strings and cables.

Also have the hook up on Victory arrows.


----------



## fourwinds (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to see Adam tonight. Other folks above me have already said it, but I'll say it again. He is an excellent bow tech. You can tell he has a passion for working on bows and enjoys what he does. He'll take the time to double check every bolt, screw, measurement, and setting on your bow. I've gotten good and bad service at some of the local pro shops, but I got the best, most complete service I've ever had from Adam. I'd encourage anyone needing work done on their bow to give him a shout. It was well worth the 2 hours spent in the truck to get my bow to him.


----------



## Bell_Man (Apr 28, 2011)

*pics*

Mathews Switchback before and after.  Im not a bulldog fan but must admit this bow's makeover looks good.


----------



## mudflap's daddy (May 1, 2011)

*Victory Vaps*

If anyone needs arrows I personally recommend getting them from Adam. I purchased a dozen Victory Vaps from Adam for my sons field Archery. They were flawless cosmetically and obviously spined perfectly, because my son was shooting  bullet holes through the paper. I spoke with Adam quite a bit asking a million questions and having him quate several types and tolerance grades, he never onced lost his patients with me. I will certainl go to him the next time I need any arrows. He has excellent customer service, and his a man of his word.
I'm telling you guys that you will not go wrong in dealing with Adam. Adam from the threads above I would just say becareful with your time don't let us consume you.


----------



## mattech (May 1, 2011)

mudflap's daddy said:


> Adam from the threads above I would just say becareful with your time don't let us consume you.



X2, the one thing that I noticed from him is if he had and actual shop that he had to pay rent on and any type of over head. He would be out of business in no time, because he is so dedicated to making you happy and having everything perect, and he expect so little compensation. I would urge anyone who uses his service to make sure you evaluate how much time and effort he puts into helping you, and how much a place that does half of what he does charges, and compensate him accordingly. I will promise you, you will not leave his garage with out feeling like your bow is tuned better thn it has ever been before.


----------



## Bell_Man (May 3, 2011)

mudflap,fourwinds and mattech,

Thanks for the kind words.  I started this service because I know what it is like to go into a so called Pro shop and get ripped off with little customer service.  I also do this service because I love working on bows.  I do not expect any compensation for my service I  just want people to be involved in archery/bowhunting and enjoy it.  

My service still stands for this year and I have everything a pro shop should have to work on bows.  

If you just want to come over and do your own work using my stuff well thats ok by me too.

shoot straight,
Adam
404-285-8922


----------



## mudflap's daddy (May 16, 2011)

*Thanks for the vaps*

Adam those VAP arrows you built and sold me for my son worked great. He had his 4H state match this weekend and he took 3rd place. My dughter will soon be needing some of those Victory vaps. She just got started a few months ago, but is taking to it like a duck to water. Probably by the end of summer she will be ready to step up.
Judging by the way they penetrated the targets with filed points and can't wait to glue in those penetrators and watch my son blow right through a deer.
Thanks again Adam.
Brian


----------



## Bell_Man (May 17, 2011)

Thats awesome !


----------



## timothyroland (May 17, 2011)

Were you at in butts cnty


----------



## Bell_Man (May 18, 2011)

lake jackson


----------



## RealIsPatt (May 30, 2011)

Got my bow back the other day, could not happier.  Adam took the time to show and explain things to me that I knew nothing about (having been unable to do any type of hunting due to constant deployments the past 5 years has keep me out of the archery loop so to speak).  He also took the peep off of his own bow after determing the new one he put on mine was a "piece of junk".  Awsome guy and great service.


----------



## C.J. (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I went out there last night and let me tell you, this guy knows his stuff. Great guy and I highly recommend him if your looking to order anything for your bow. Thanks for the help last night Adam, I’ll be sending some buddies your way soon.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks guys.  yall keep them coming I am having a blast helping.  I am working on a obsession ss right now will post back with some real numbers


----------



## rhettneck79 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Victory arrows*

Hey Adam, I'm from Tampa, FL and have read all the great reports on your work. I also read you have a hookup on Victory arrows and I would love for you to make me a dozen. I just want to know which arrow you would recommend me. I am buying a Monster XLR8 tomorrow and I will be shooting 70lbs with a 27.5" draw. I am looking for a speed arrow with helical fletching. I also would like to setup 4 of them with lighted nocks. I would love to give you the business since you have been helping others! Thanks, Danny


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 12, 2011)

It's hard to know for sure who to trust setting up important archery equipment in these times.  Especially from what they type on this here internet...

After talking with Adam today at the RAC shoot, he is the real deal.  You can trust he knows his way around a bow.  He's the kind of guy that will make your bow shoot better just from a few minor, but effective tweaks.  

Adam, you are doing a great service to the board members here.  I appreciate the fact that you'll help anyone, all they have to do is ask.

I'll be sending you a PM about the things we talked about today sometime this week when my schedule calms down.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks Passinthru.  Strings should be there by Saturday


----------



## trentb (Jun 23, 2011)

my switchback looked so good with the Auburn strings someone broke in my garage and stole it lol. my ss will be here tuesday. i will be seeing ya shortly after.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Adam i'll be in touch next week when I get my string's and cable's in to get my Judge over to you!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 24, 2011)

Bell_Man said:


> thanks Passinthru. Strings should be there by Saturady.


 
Thanks Adam, they got in tonight (Friday)!  They look great  and I'll have them on next week.  Thanks again, I'll see you again at the RAC shoot on the 10th.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 26, 2011)

Good deal


----------



## The Fever (Jun 26, 2011)

Its so awesome to see someone giving back like this. I wish there were people like you in southeast georgia....Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks,  To be honest I did not think as many people would contact me that did.  I started this service to help people that maybe could not afford to go to a shop or had been kicked around by pro shops.  I know what it feels like been there done that.  If anyone wants to come by and use my tools or just chew the fat you are more than welcome.  

If you want to be your own bow tech I will teach anyone what I know.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jul 12, 2011)

Still offering this for 2011.  If you are interested please call or PM to make an appointment.


I have a home archery shop. I want do my part in making sure bowhunters go out this season with the proper set up and well tuned bows. I do not make a profit just do it for hobby.

If you buy the supplies I'll set you up simple as that.

I can get all supplies at discount prices let me know what you need.

String and Cables any color
Arrows
Fletchings
D-loops
Peep sights
Cat Whiskers colored matched to strings
Tunes

Adam 404-285-8922

Tired of Waiting on a not so pro shop? Call me

I am not a business I have a fulltime job. This is Just a Bowhunter helping Bowhunters.

Im in Jackson GA. Near Jackson Lake


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 19, 2011)

PM sent...im heading that way next week and would like to schedule an appointment.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 25, 2011)

Well fellas, just got my bow back from Adam and couldn't be more happier. He put a new string on it and tuned everything on it! He went back and fixed all the mess that bass pro did when they put the rest on the bow and it shoots better than it ever has in the 3-4 years I have owned the bow. Adam is a top knotch guy and knows the business about bows. If you want to hunt this year with a perfectly tuned bow give him a call!!

Oh yea, he also hooked me up on six new victory arrows

Thanks Adam


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been getting a ton of P.M's. that its hard to keep up with them.

If you need bow work or just a question please call me.

404-285-8922


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks to Adams work I am shooting better than I ever have.  I thought I was shooting good last year after a tune up by Adam.  But with the new string he put on this year, I am shooting even better.

Heck Adam, I even out shot Mitch last night.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 23, 2011)

good deal.  hope you get a bigun this year.  send pics


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Adam for helping me tonight with my bow. I'll be sighting it in tomorrow. And when  I do find my new bow I'll be giving you a call  so you can  set it up. Thanks again


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this still available ?


----------



## Deer.Chaser (Aug 27, 2011)

Adam, thanks for helping out the archery world.  good luck this coming season, maybe you will find time to go hunting youirself.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 28, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is this still available ?



Yes, by appointment


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 28, 2011)

comptoncarroll said:


> Thanks Adam for helping me tonight with my bow. I'll be sighting it in tomorrow. And when  I do find my new bow I'll be giving you a call  so you can  set it up. Thanks again



Your welcome.  Good luck this year


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 28, 2011)

Bell_Man said:


> Thanks,  To be honest I did not think as many people would contact me that did.  I started this service to help people that maybe could not afford to go to a shop or had been kicked around by pro shops.  I know what it feels like been there done that.  If anyone wants to come by and use my tools or just chew the fat you are more than welcome.
> 
> If you want to be your own bow tech I will teach anyone what I know.



It's very nice of you to do this. The problem is, you'll get taken advantage of, as you are seeing. I would hope that folks would pay you something for these services. Nice, is Nice...


----------



## slghtr2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

My buddy has a pse dreamseason that's all out of wack. We are close by in covington. THink you could check it out?


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 30, 2011)

slghtr2000 said:


> My buddy has a pse dreamseason that's all out of wack. We are close by in covington. THink you could check it out?



call me to set a time   404-285-8922


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 7, 2011)

Adam sure hate we did not get hooked up today.  I called a couple of times and did not get an answer.  I waited around in Jackson till almost 7


----------



## Bell_Man (Sep 8, 2011)

sorry my phone died on the way home from work.  I left my ]charger in wifes car from a long weekend roadtrip.  Its good now.


----------



## hunterarod (Sep 8, 2011)

*arrows?*

How much for a dozen victory v3 350's with 2" fletch, 27 1/4 long? Are the HV's better? Thank you for your time,
Adam.

Adam E.


----------

